# KFAN Fires Chad Hartman



## KEN W

To bad it wasn't Dan Cole.....I can't stand that guy.30 seconds of his screeching jibberish and I have to look for something else to listen to.Now he will be on an extra hour. uke: uke:


----------



## dblkluk

Laid off or fired Ken?? Fired is usually performance based.

At least I wont have to listen to 2 hours of NBA jibberish every afternoon

You have to have a sense of humor to enjoy the common man. :beer:


----------



## KEN W

The Strib says fired.They also fired Doogie......on his birthday!!! :eyeroll:

Most times Cole is unlistenable.


----------



## jgat

Ack Ack A Dack
Dack Dack A Ack
Nothings gonna stop us now!!!!!!!!!

So glad Hartman's gone. Another hour of Common will be awesome! I guess today's not so bad after all.


----------



## dblkluk

KEN W said:


> The Strib says fired.They also fired Doogie......on his birthday!!! :eyeroll:
> 
> Most times Cole is unlistenable.


"Fish wrap factory- west side" :lol:


----------



## KEN W

dblkluk said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Strib says fired.They also fired Doogie......on his birthday!!! :eyeroll:
> 
> Most times Cole is unlistenable.
> 
> 
> 
> "Fish wrap factory- west side" :lol:
Click to expand...

Maybe not for long....didn't they file chapter 11 last week?


----------



## jgat

dblkluk said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Strib says fired.They also fired Doogie......on his birthday!!! :eyeroll:
> 
> Most times Cole is unlistenable.
> 
> 
> 
> "Fish wrap factory- west side" :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Scott LeDuc

KEN W said:


> The Strib says fired.They also fired Doogie......on his birthday!!!


They got laid off me boy... Due to the 7% reduction in costs that Clear Channel is going through. It was not performance based, it was a cost cutting move....


----------



## dblkluk

KEN W said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Strib says fired.They also fired Doogie......on his birthday!!! :eyeroll:
> 
> Most times Cole is unlistenable.
> 
> 
> 
> "Fish wrap factory- west side" :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe not for long....didn't they file chapter 11 last week?
Click to expand...

yep and sounds like the buyout checks they gave to some employees recently are bouncing..


----------



## 870 XPRS

It's to bad that people have to get laid off, but i'm glad it was Hartman rather than any of the others. Those were the only 2 hours of the day that I could not listen to at all. Unless i wanted to take a nap, Hartman was turned off.


----------



## KEN W

Interesting if it wasn't performance based.Wasn't Hartman the highest paid employee there?Most times the bottom guy gets laid off first.


----------



## Scott LeDuc

KEN W said:


> Interesting if it wasn't performance based.Wasn't Hartman the highest paid employee there?Most times the bottom guy gets laid off first.


Who really knows what happened? I am sure he will do just fine with the T'wolves gig he has... He defiantely was not the bottom guy but maybe the salary was so high it came down to letting him go or 2-3 others??

Long live Common!


----------



## dblkluk

Actually, I dont think Hartman hasn't been the T-wolves radio announcer for a couple years.

Either way ....A few more Duece and BabyBrotherPeter stories every day are fine by me!! :beer:


----------



## Scott LeDuc

dblkluk said:


> Actually, I dont think Hartman hasn't been the T-wolves radio announcer for a couple years.


I guess that speaks volumes about my interest in T'Wolves basketball...


----------



## dblkluk

I'm mildly embarassed that I even know that..


----------



## SiouxperDave25

I'm loving the extra hour of Common. He's the best personality on KFAN.


----------



## Tator

He has the best show eeevvvvvverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

as long as he's not talking politics I can listen to him


----------

